# Wade fishing surf monday



## Mark Godleski (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking for someone to wade fish the surf with Monday.. Front moving in this weekend and surf hopefully will be cleared up by then. I live in NW Houston 290/1960 area. Call if interested 281 744 8840


----------



## apexn (Nov 16, 2010)

How did you do? I wanted to send you a message to go, but had to go. Maybe next time. I also live off 290


----------

